# Wearing whites



## dsan_to (Jan 25, 2008)

*wear whites here in Toronto*

I am 1 year in the trade (taper).
We have a trainingg school out here, that requires us to wear whites (Dickies, t shirts,long sleeve union shirts)
On the jobs I have been wearing whites (commercial sector).
I would say out of 5 on a site, 2 guys would have whites on.


----------



## Zip (Oct 20, 2005)

*I wear 'em cause*

They look professional. They save levi's and slacks. They have spaces for putty knives and other tools. Thay are a great selling tool.

You're the man CrazyTaper.


----------

